# Hawthorne Zep



## tech549 (Feb 14, 2016)

I see a 38 hawthrone zep posted on e bay starting bid 1500.00 looks to be all there but is house painted.is that a good price for this bike.i would post the add from e bay don't know how to copy this..i don't see any interest in this bike why?location is in seaside oregon


----------



## jd56 (Feb 14, 2016)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161971740855&alt=web

I've seen them higher in price.
Locking fork is the key point, which makes it a true Zep, as I understand it. 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 14, 2016)

Id say that's priced to sell.  Not a bargain but fair.  People often don't step up for the higher priced bikes even when they are a value.  Its a good reason to save your money and not nickle and dime yourself to the point of bankruptcy.  Now if only I could take my own advice.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 14, 2016)

ok chris  I am working on that,but!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2016)

Fair value, probably what I would ask.
There's not action because of where the price started.
Of course, the housepaint is holding it back, but the guard looks banged up and probably without good chrome underneath, and that's holding back potential bids to the end IMO.
Chris


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 14, 2016)

Fair evaluations on that bike.......I will be selling mine soon. Period correct down to the locking fork/with key (working), instructions on "how to change a tire" and wrench in the tank. Also have an original tire with a white inner tube.  Two speed, with shifter, which works perfectly........ Yes mine will be higher of course,but, these don't just fall out of the sky....Original paint/patina. Posted here before, but here it is again... As for the starting price on the above bike^      Probably not into knowing what's it's worth, and we all know that game........What someone will pay/what someone will take........


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 14, 2016)

Mad Mike said:


> Fair evaluations on that bike.......I will be selling mine soon. Period correct down to the locking fork/with key (working), instructions on "how to change a tire" and wrench in the tank. Also have an original tire with a white inner tube.  Two speed, with shifter, which works perfectly........ Yes mine will be higher of course,but, these don't just fall out of the sky....Original paint/patina. Posted here before, but here it is again... As for the starting price on the above bike^      Probably not into knowing what's it's worth, and we all know that game........What someone will pay/what someone will take........
> 
> View attachment 285571
> 
> ...



mike,if i may,what are you asking for yours? very possibly interested. thanx,keith


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 14, 2016)

THe hawthorne zep in my opinion is rare in its own way. Yes it has house paint but its one of those bikes with original paint or restored there worth money. Hes got  the lock with a key to it, brand new redone seat, drop stand is there and the headlights. Its a complete bike at a fair price for someone to figure out if they can try to save the original paint or restore it. The last 38 zep along with a girls zep on ebay sold in a day for over 5500 buxs i believe but they where original! I have a Zep and i love its great riding bike best of luck on your decision!


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 14, 2016)

MAD MIKE

like your bike looks nice  and would make a nice rider


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Fair value, probably what I would ask.
> There's not action because of where the price started.
> Of course, the housepaint is holding it back, but the guard looks banged up and probably without good chrome underneath, and that's holding back potential bids to the end IMO.
> Chris



What he said


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2016)

just got relisted starting at $1400, am I right in saying that it seems like most of the 38 Zeps are Snyder built ?, mine is also a snyder built like most I see. 


 .


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2016)

mrg said:


> just got relisted starting at $1400, am I right in saying that it seems like most of the 38 Zeps are Snyder built ?, mine is also a snyder built like most I see. View attachment 285795 .



I think that is my favorite bike that you own.  Nice example.


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2016)

You don't know what bikes I own Chris, HAHA, one of the favorite Zeps (36,37,38,39) I own.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I think that is my favorite bike that you own.  Nice example.



Of what I have seen.....you don't know my taste either...lol.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 15, 2016)

mrg said:


> just got relisted starting at $1400, am I right in saying that it seems like most of the 38 Zeps are Snyder built ?, mine is also a snyder built like most I see. View attachment 285795 .



Glad to see the Aluminum truss rods i sold you came to use ..beautiful ZEP!!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks George, still like to know if those ( aluminum strut's) are just on Snyder built Zeps, seams that way but dont know for sure?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 16, 2016)

mrg said:


> Thanks George, still like to know if those ( aluminum strut's) are just on Snyder built Zeps, seams that way but dont know for sure?



I have only seen the aluminum truss rods on the HP Snyder built zep ones only. The Cleveland welding ones have the thinner metal ones!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a 38 CWC Zep and the truss rods are stainless steel (chrome) hollow tubes.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Here is one that I have CWC built similar to the Zep. It is badged Ben Hur


----------

